# fat fur suits, are they even possible to make??



## fu-dog (Nov 29, 2008)

i may be too young to have a fur suit anyway, but while im browsing other furries art work i occasionally see fur suits. most of  the suits are either slightly chubby (pot belly) or just plain skinny. so far i have not seen any fat fur suits so far but, what if i was to design one, would it be possible or impossible to make?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

If it's going to be very heavily padded with conventional materials you'll likely die of heatstroke so I guess my advise would be try to die somewhere where you'll be seen fairly quickly just as a courtesy to others. That smell is a nightmare to get out of any porous surface.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 29, 2008)

1: Get really really really really really fat
2: Put on fursuit
3: ?????
4: Profit!


----------



## Chex (Nov 29, 2008)

I would imagine it'd be the same principle as making a 'fat suit,' where everything is padded. You could probably also use a wire dummy with thinner padding over it (like a hoop skirt type thing) to keep the heat exhaustion to a minimum. Plus, it'd give you a whole lot more room for fans. xD


----------



## fu-dog (Nov 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 29, 2008)

i met a fat red panda suit at FC and to my suprize up in the headless lounge the person inside was HELLA skinny, he padded the body with pillow stuffing.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If it's going to be very heavily padded with conventional materials you'll likely die of heatstroke so I guess my advise would be try to die somewhere where you'll be seen fairly quickly just as a courtesy to others. That smell is a nightmare to get out of any porous surface.



lol /\

but yeah i think its possible i can think of a few ways to do it, it would cost more but is possible :3


----------



## kumakaze (Nov 30, 2008)

It would have to be hollow (some kind of hard frame) or it would be too hot to use.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 30, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> It would have to be hollow (some kind of hard frame) or it would be too hot to use.



my totoro cosplay is hollow, and since he is hollow i was able to fit 6 battery powered fan in him :3


----------



## kumakaze (Nov 30, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> my totoro cosplay is hollow, and since he is hollow i was able to fit 6 battery powered fan in him :3


 
Haha, I bet that was comfortable :] That is, more comfortable than without the fan.

What was it made of? It wasn't heavy, was it?


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd suggest a dragon or something that had a ringy body type like Broken Wing
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1599661/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1300943/

That way you can inset inside the suit some hola-hoops or a similar loop type thing... That will give you a belly...


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Dec 11, 2008)

It is possible to make a fat suit. Some one wants me to make them a very fat dragon suit and i have seen some very fat suits. Not sure how to make it hollow to put a fan in it but they said they wanted space for ice packs in the neck so yeah. As long as you have a way to keep cool in it you should be alright inside of it and it is possible with the right type of padding. :mrgreen:


----------



## conejo (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZck1N7CfHc

how does one do THIS?


----------



## bane233 (Dec 12, 2008)

If you pay for it they'll make it

The same goes for rule 34


----------



## Stesco66933 (Dec 21, 2008)

If you see the shop vac in the background. He just puts the exhaust into an opening in his rubber suit and then the outer suit inflates. I don't think the fur would hold the air by itself. Check out some of his other videos. You may seem his use a latex or rubber suit as the liner.


----------



## Hodina (Dec 21, 2008)

Get one of those blow-up sumo wrestler costumes and put wolfy ears on it!


----------

